# Suche Leute auf Lordaeron :P



## Horstinator90 (3. Juli 2013)

Huhu,

sind welche von euch auf diesem Server?  bin seit Kurzen 90 und farme zurzeit mein Gear zusammen  Würde gerne dann noch mit PVP anfangen.. Vielleicht findet sich da welche die sich mit mir Zusammenschließen wollen 

ps: bin auf der Ally seite


----------



## Hänschen (3. Juli 2013)

Du weisst auf dich zukommt ?

3-5 mal die Woche abends 2-3 Stunden mit einer eingeschworenen (Gilden-) Gruppe die diversen Raidbosse einüben, immer den Druck des nächsten Inhaltspatches im Nacken - von den Hardmodes ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## imischek (3. Juli 2013)

allis muffen ^^
sry konnt ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## Horstinator90 (3. Juli 2013)

hahaha  das mit raid auf nachts  naja  arbeite immer bis 17:00-18:00  da geht dann noch ein kleiner Hardcore Raid 

und was bedeutet muffen? Oo


----------



## Hänschen (3. Juli 2013)

vielleicht meint er müffeln


----------



## imischek (3. Juli 2013)

das ist gemeint aber das sagt man halt auf meinem server so


----------



## Horstinator90 (3. Juli 2013)

aaachso 
ok ^^ 

dann bin ich jetzt schlauer


----------



## Hänschen (3. Juli 2013)

Blizzard hat das Spiel ja extrem bereinigt, alle Nischen für Hartzler und Chinafarmer/Bots geschlossen.

Es lohnt sich nur noch einzuloggen für ein paar Daylis und den Raid  - stundenlanges Farmen von irgendwas lohnt gar nimmer.


----------



## Horstinator90 (8. Juli 2013)

wieso das?  wird man jetzt leicht Banned?


----------



## Gast0707215 (8. Juli 2013)

Ne es botten soviele, dass die Preise völlig im Boden sind.


----------



## Horstinator90 (8. Juli 2013)

Ok, mir ist das noch nicht so aufgefallen , ich mach das lieber alles mit hand.. hab angst das mein acc banned wird


----------

